# Longwood Show / SEPOS



## jtrmd (Mar 19, 2012)

Anyone going to be there Thursday for setup,or maybe on Sat.?


http://sepos.org/sepos_026.htm


----------



## Scooby5757 (Mar 20, 2012)

ill be there on Friday


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 20, 2012)

I'll be there on Saturday.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2012)

Friday for judging!


----------



## jtrmd (Mar 20, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Friday for judging!



Do you know if the Good Dr Wilson will be there? I really love how he belittles the clerks,student judges,and pretty much everyone else.He is my favorite part of Mid-Atlantic judging center.LOL!


----------



## Clark (Mar 20, 2012)

Really like this location/show, but need to skip this year.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2012)

Clark said:


> Really like this location/show, but need to skip this year.


Sorry to hear that! 



jtrmd said:


> Do you know if the Good Dr Wilson will be there? I really love how he belittles the clerks,student judges,and pretty much everyone else.He is my favorite part of Mid-Atlantic judging center.LOL!



I dont know but I have had the pleasure of working with him! Paph-eye-o-pedilums!!


----------



## Clark (Mar 20, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Sorry to hear that!


Help me edit a couple of hundred photos,
it would help make SEPOS happen.


----------



## aquacorps (Mar 20, 2012)

Does Dr. Wilson get along with Carri Raven Reiman?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2012)

Yo no se!


----------



## jtrmd (Mar 21, 2012)

aquacorps said:


> Does Dr. Wilson get along with Carri Raven Reiman?





I guess as long as she doesnt think she might know more than he does.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2012)

I went to the SEPOS show today for judging. Saw a few STF members and took a bunch of photos. Unfortunately, my camera seems to drain from the battery while plugged into the USB cable so I will post tomorrow AM after I get some new batteries!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2012)

OK, I got batteries. Many photos.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2012)

I only bought about 5 plants, a couple of fragrant species from Michael Ooi, ( he was sold out of the Eria ornata by the time judging was done), one from Erich Michael, and a few from Ecuagenera. I have to take out a loan to get a BS andreeteae from them!  Last one.


----------



## Hera (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Eric, that was a treat.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 24, 2012)

thank you! thank you! thank you!


----------



## physiognomy (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the great pictures... Looks like it was an awesome orchid show!


----------



## Ruli (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you for the photos!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the photos. Enjoyed them.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Dido (Mar 25, 2012)

great pics thanks for share


----------



## eggshells (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice roth. Thanks.


----------



## Clark (Mar 25, 2012)

Great group of photos!
Tons of pop.


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 25, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Nice roth. Thanks.



Where is the roth?

Paphman910


----------



## jtrmd (Mar 25, 2012)

NYEric said:


>



That first pic in this post is one hell of an exhibit!HAHAHAHAH!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 25, 2012)

jtrmd said:


> That first pic in this post is one hell of an exhibit!HAHAHAHAH!


Agreed! Is it yours???


----------



## eggshells (Mar 25, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> Where is the roth?
> 
> Paphman910



Here!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 26, 2012)

Great pictures Eric....most in focus!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 26, 2012)

The setup for this year was significantly better than last year. The displays were all spread out and love the setup of the sales tent, hope they do the same next year!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2012)

In a stroke of brilliance, they moved the sales tent to before the entryway, therefore you did not have to pay for entry to buy plants. A better deal for vendors. I'm sure some people bought plants and did not see the show. i did not think the displays were better. Last year the wardian cases were in the front near the lowered level but this year they were in the back, not as much traffic but a cooler temp area and near the neat plant walls and futuristic "pod" rest-rooms.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 26, 2012)

Loved the placement of the sales tent. Went there first then the show. I think the show was setup like that was to reduce the foot traffic around the "main" area cause last year, it was crowded and you couldn't really see the displays.


----------



## jtrmd (Mar 26, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Agreed! Is it yours???



The MD Orchid society,thats what I was there Thursday doing.Well that and people watching.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2012)

jtrmd said:


> The MD Orchid society,thats what I was there Thursday doing.Well that and people watching.



Looks like you did a good job!


----------



## jtrmd (Mar 26, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Looks like you did a good job!



it was a group effort.I'm not sure what place it came,but I did hear it got a AOS silver certificate.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 27, 2012)

jtrmd said:


> it was a group effort.I'm not sure what place it came,but I did hear it got a AOS silver certificate.



Congrats! I don't think those are given out at every show.


----------

